# Toyota crewmax plowing?



## trevier

Anybody on here plow with one, if so have you had any problems with it, thanks matt


----------



## 04tundra

what type of plowing are you planning on doing? your driveway and mabey a few others? big lots/commercial? 

i just got my plow hooked up on my truck (08 tundra double cab) and im very pleased with how the truck handles it. its only a 7' boss poly, but i only do a couple driveways, so it works out good. the biggest i would go is 7'6''. theres a member here named "mercer me" that has a 7'6'' fisher plow on his 2010 double cab, im sure he will chime in soon.


----------



## trevier

just driveways for now, been plowing since 95, I have a chevy 1/2 ton with a boss super trip edge 7.5 on it, would like to transfer that plow to a crew max,


----------



## mercer_me

The Tundra will make a great 1/2 ton plow truck for you. It should be able to handle the 7.5' Boss trip edge with Timbrens.


----------

